# Day Jobs



## Alpha (Aug 23, 2008)

So, what's your day job?


----------



## LeroyLion (Aug 23, 2008)

Army medic.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 23, 2008)

More packing than women going on vacation!


----------



## Crazydad (Aug 23, 2008)

Business controls analyst


----------



## Alpha (Aug 23, 2008)

what, pray tell, does that mean?


----------



## LeroyLion (Aug 23, 2008)

Alpha said:


> More packing than women going on vacation!


 

Eh?


----------



## mrodgers (Aug 23, 2008)

Engineering technician.  I basically do the grunt work of the engineering and R&D department for very little pay driving a 160,000 mile Nissan while those above me drive brand new Lexus and BMWs.

You guys would love some of my half inch thick molded crosslinked expanded polyethylene sheets to kneel on when doing macro photography out in the yard/woods.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 23, 2008)

LeroyLion said:


> Eh?



It was a reference to combat medics packing wounds with gauze until soldiers can be transported to back to med camps.


----------



## Easy_Target (Aug 23, 2008)

Alpha said:


> what, pray tell, does that mean?


Consultant. 



LeroyLion said:


> Eh?


He's referring to the rucks. That and the M17 pack. The amount of clothes women pack when traveling does not compare to the packs you'd lug around as a medic. Enough to save your life and that of a 15 man squad. 



Day job? Student. Adding Real Estate Agent to that in about two months.


----------



## LeroyLion (Aug 23, 2008)

Alpha said:


> It was a reference to combat medics packing wounds with gauze until soldiers can be transported to back to med camps.


 
Lol... I thought you were suggesting something else. I thought you had something against army medics. : /


Theres truth in your words though. Never enough gauze. lol.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 23, 2008)

Aircraft Mechanic.


----------



## Easy_Target (Aug 23, 2008)

LeroyLion said:


> Lol... I thought you were suggesting something else. I thought you had something against army medics. : /


Don't ask. Don't tell. :mrgreen:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJbGpQ8gjPw[/ame]

5:05


----------



## matt-l (Aug 24, 2008)

Grade 11 student.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2008)

full time newfie!


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 24, 2008)

interior designer


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2008)

speaking of which there was a special on the national geographic channel last night about the design firm that built the water cube. Interesting stuff.


----------



## matt-l (Aug 24, 2008)

Alpha said:


> full time newfie!



tough job...a lot of work involved!


----------



## Easy_Target (Aug 24, 2008)

Interesting, we've got a good number of active servicemen on here.


----------



## bdv1973 (Aug 24, 2008)

Meteorologist with the National Weather Service

www.weather.gov


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Aug 24, 2008)

1st-  full time single mom, 24hrs a day, 7 days a week!
2nd-  CEO of la casa Lindsey.  I do all the cooking, cleaning, laundry, mopping, dishes, sweeping, bed making, vaccuuming, and toilet scrubbing.
3rd-  I am a full time college student, entering my final semester this september.  I go 2 days a week but full time course load.
4th-  I work part-time to full time on the weekends while my son is with his father at a group home for mental health individuals.  Usually start work at noon on Saturday and work straight through the night and pick my son up at Sunday at 10pm.
5th- I work part time with my photography and trying (albeit slowly) to build my business.  I jsut started doing this within the past few months.  I hardly have time for it considering the amount of time I put into my 4 other jobs


----------



## Corry (Aug 24, 2008)

Full time student, part time Target team member, financial aid office student worker, and domestic violence child advocate.


----------



## Benthic (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm in construction management.  Not for buildings, but for material handling--think conveyor systems and sorting machinery.

Brian


----------



## 151proof (Aug 24, 2008)

Radiology Technologist/CT Tech


----------



## icassell (Aug 24, 2008)

151proof said:


> Radiology Technologist/CT Tech



Hmmmmm... another professional imager ...

I'm a Radiologist


----------



## abraxas (Aug 24, 2008)

Technical Bohemian


----------



## icassell (Aug 24, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Technical Bohemian




What technical school does one go to for that?


----------



## 151proof (Aug 24, 2008)

icassell said:


> Hmmmmm... another professional imager ...
> 
> I'm a Radiologist


 
Thats right, I image with a 64 slice GE VCT lightspeed scanner during the day and with a D300 during the night, lol...

Good to see another member in the Radiology field!


----------



## abraxas (Aug 24, 2008)

icassell said:


> What technical school does one go to for that?



Study Hall


----------



## alexkerhead (Aug 24, 2008)

I refinish and repair furniture at an antique shop 26 hours a week, and run my own computer repair service 20 hours a week. Then for 12 hours a week, I am in college for Cisco networking and computer information systems. Gotta have it on paper to make real money.


----------



## Peanuts (Aug 24, 2008)

Full time student with no idea where it is going. Studying biomedical sciences.


----------



## icassell (Aug 24, 2008)

151proof said:


> Thats right, I image with a 64 slice GE VCT lightspeed scanner during the day and with a D300 during the night, lol...
> 
> Good to see another member in the Radiology field!










:lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Aug 24, 2008)

icassell said:


> Hmmmmm... another professional imager ...
> 
> I'm a Radiologist


 


151proof said:


> Thats right, I image with a 64 slice GE VCT lightspeed scanner during the day and with a D300 during the night, lol...
> 
> Good to see another member in the Radiology field!


 Well..... I'm one of the folks that tries to fit 5lbs of mud in a 3lb bag that your hospital administrators gives us to work with.  Fluoroscopy and CT equipment for one of GE's competitors.  **read German manufacturer**

Good to see another D300 shooter.


----------



## icassell (Aug 24, 2008)

kundalini said:


> .  Fluoroscopy and CT equipment for one of GE's competitors.  **read German manufacturer**
> :



And most of our equipment is Dutch


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2008)

I build viral vectors for gene therapy. Hopefully off to med school in a few years.


----------



## monkeykoder (Aug 24, 2008)

Full time student occasional tutor hopefully a degree after this semester so I can go off and pretend to be an adult (unless I get into grad school...) Math is fun.


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 24, 2008)

By day, a wig maker specialising in the field of Merkins


By night, one half of a crime fighting duo


----------



## tempra (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't really describe my job, I started a new one a month or so ago in the hope that I could describe it, but I can't.

I'm also one half of a master criminal duo - but only at night, I used to be an arch villain, but there are only so many arches to villainise.


----------



## MelodySoul (Aug 24, 2008)

Up until a few weeks ago I was an "associate" in a portrait studio. I'm about to become a full time photography student in a little over a week.


----------



## Crazydad (Aug 24, 2008)

Alpha said:


> what, pray tell, does that mean?


 
Not a consultant, I'm not one of the Bobs...

Basically I control and monitor the computer systems/programs sales uses to set prices as well as investigations when someone did something they shouldn't have.

I'm not one of sales' favorite people.


----------



## rufus5150 (Aug 24, 2008)

Software QA Engineer


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 24, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> By day, a wig maker specialising in the field of Merkins
> 
> 
> By night, one half of a crime fighting duo



Yeah  ,i was wonder when the super heros were going to stop by here.


----------



## tinfish (Aug 24, 2008)

Fire Fighter


----------



## Corry (Aug 24, 2008)

tinfish said:


> Fire Fighter



I assume that you're well aware that that's just hot.


----------



## Easy_Target (Aug 25, 2008)

Man, after hearing the occupations you guys have, I feel like such a nub. (yes, a nub)


----------



## tim.bennett (Aug 25, 2008)

At present. 7 hours a day I spend looking for work. 3 hours a day i spend looking after my parents pets while on holiday. And am doing some simple design work for a friends business who doens't want to spend on real designer. 

I have an interview with a dutch financial today. Usually i'm in investment banking but not one of the cool jobs. After the analyst is done the trade strikes the deal. I actually execute it, more to it but i can't be bothered typing it out.


----------



## maytay20 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mom, 24hrs a day, 4 - 7 days a week!  LOL  
Occasional House cleaner (But I'm a lucky gal hubby does most of this)
working on getting my photography and DH's DJ business off of the ground.  
I work 2nd shift as a server 3 - 5 days a week. This is my actual "job" right now can't wait till I can stop doing it!


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 25, 2008)

Associate city planner for the City of Grants Pass, Oregon.  Good times had by all.


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 25, 2008)

janetm1000 said:


> interior designer



Oh, I've got an empty canvas of a house you can design! ;-)


----------



## Easy_Target (Aug 25, 2008)

tim.bennett said:


> I have an interview with a dutch financial today. Usually i'm in investment banking but not one of the cool jobs. After the analyst is done the trade strikes the deal. I actually execute it, more to it but i can't be bothered typing it out.


You're in the financial industry as well? How is it faring in Ireland? We're taking a beating over here in the States.


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 25, 2008)

Photographer


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 25, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Oh, I've got an empty canvas of a house you can design! ;-)


 
lol. i dont do residential design! the clients tend to be a pain!


----------



## 151proof (Aug 25, 2008)

icassell said:


> :lmao:


icassell, thats looks like one of the images I took at my last photoshoot, lol!!! 
I am using VItrea(Vital Imaging) for my hospitals 3D imaging purposes and WOW, what an amazing piece of software to use!!!



kundalini said:


> Well..... I'm one of the folks that tries to fit 5lbs of mud in a 3lb bag that your hospital administrators gives us to work with. Fluoroscopy and CT equipment for one of GE's competitors. **read German manufacturer**
> 
> Good to see another D300 shooter.


We also have an old school C-arm made by a company named "Ziem". It looks like it was made way back in the 60's but that thing is workhorse and seem to never fail!

I actually just got my D300 a week ago and lovin it! I upgraded from a D80 and there's a huuuge difference and learning curve but I'm getting a hang of it. AF is your friend, lol...


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography (Aug 25, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> By day, a wig maker specialising in the field of Merkins
> 
> 
> By night, one half of a crime fighting duo


 

Do you really specialize in the field of Merkins???

Healthcare Business Owner Here.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a CET (Certified Engineering Technologist).  I head up the design & drafting department of an industrial fabric company.  Most of the jobs I do are shelters for oil & gas drilling rigs and stuff related to that industry.  We are one of, if not the, world leader in rig shelters...our shelters are on rigs all over the world; Siberia (Russia), Kazakhstan, Ukraine, Venezuela and all over Canada and the US.
We also have a foam division that makes a lot of neat products.  Earlier this year, I worked on the foam crash pads that will go around the speed skating rinks for the 2010 Vancouver Winter Olympics.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Aug 25, 2008)

I design audio for video games, at least for now


----------



## lockwood81 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cost Analyst for Hawaiian Tropic (which was recently purchased by Playtex, which was more recenlty purchased by Energizer)

I just make sure our products cost less than what we sell them for.


----------



## Lisa B (Aug 25, 2008)

I work at a bar, well, a pub, i work for my mum who owns the pub in southern England. I also live there so i can't tell you which one it is.

I did work for an art gallery too till recently because they started pissing me about so i didnt go back. 

I also work freelance with my photography and do portrait sittings in my home studio. 

Im also an artist and a writer. Justified by the fact i have sold stuff. Woo!

If i didnt have my day job though i'd be poor!

OH YEH! I'm also a wife and mother of 2, coz im awesome


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 26, 2008)

lockwood81 said:


> Cost Analyst for Hawaiian Tropic (which was recently purchased by Playtex, which was more recenlty purchased by Energizer)
> 
> I just make sure our products cost less than what we sell them for.



Do you also do a cost/benefit analysis of the HT girls?  'cause I want that job!


----------



## Slaphead (Aug 26, 2008)

I mostly mess around with Apple Macs - Rip em apart and put em back together again in such a way that they, hopefully, work again. Do a bit of server storage configuration as well - RAID, Fibre channel etc etc.

Not to mention that being an native english speaker in a swiss company I'm often asked to do quick translations to english.

Also do a professional line in drinking in the evenings


----------



## Arch (Aug 26, 2008)

I work for myself, Archangel Design (graphic design) and also as part of another company Pro Logo, where the majority of my time is spent designing logos for national and international companies.

I dont think iv linked this before on TPF, but here's the website http://www.pro-logo.co.uk/


----------



## BoblyBill (Aug 26, 2008)

Design engineer for a company called Sandvik. I'm in charge of designing all of the oil and gas bits for our DTH (down the hole) hammers.


----------



## Chiller (Aug 26, 2008)

Warehouse manager:er:


----------



## icassell (Aug 26, 2008)

151proof said:


> icassell, thats looks like one of the images I took at my last photoshoot, lol!!!



This was from my last photoshoot. She had been complaining that I made her look too fat.  :lmao:


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 26, 2008)

Symphony Orchestra Violinist and Barista in my own shop. I also teach violin privately when I have the time.


----------



## dklod (Aug 27, 2008)

Stonemason. I program/operate a CNC these days. (in the stone industry)


----------



## toofpaste (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm a jerk.


----------



## mitchel5150 (Aug 28, 2008)

i work at papa murphys!


----------



## DoshKel (Aug 28, 2008)

Tea slinger, Denim expert and wood pusher extraordinaire haha.


----------



## usayit (Aug 28, 2008)

rufus5150 said:


> Software QA Engineer



Hey... another one that keeps those developers in check.

Software Engineer and Disaster Recovery Specialist.


----------



## icassell (Aug 28, 2008)

usayit said:


> Disaster Recovery Specialist.



Jeesh ... I could use you in my home when my kids get rambunctious ....


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 28, 2008)

full time accounting student. hopefully a CPA within the next three years.


----------



## usayit (Aug 28, 2008)

icassell said:


> Jeesh ... I could use you in my home when my kids get rambunctious ....



and I bet it will be more of a challenge... 

I too have a walking and babbling disaster zone...


----------



## king (Aug 28, 2008)

Currently a full time student pursuing both a BS in accounting and Finance.  I should be done by december.  

For money I do website design and some consulting on the side.


----------



## Roger (Aug 30, 2008)

I live a varied and flexible life, a couple of jobs but time to go to the gym three times a week and go for rides on my Guzzi, which takes me to my main job. Anyway in order of appearance:
1 Freelance photojournalist-motorcycle mags mainly and anything else that pays.

2 Teach english conversation skills to local Italian folk.

3 Domestic slave to my lovely Italian partner....cook, clean etc....well she works full-time so it seems only fair.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Aug 30, 2008)

One more for Aircraft Mechanic.


----------



## Puscas (Aug 31, 2008)

I married a rich woman







pascal


----------



## BlueEyes01 (Aug 31, 2008)

Billing Specialist for an International company


----------



## epatsellis (Aug 31, 2008)

I am a Graphic Artist and Printing Press operator, soon to be a full time student (at 45!)



lockwood81 said:


> Cost Analyst for Hawaiian Tropic (which was recently purchased by Playtex, which was more recenlty purchased by Energizer)
> 
> I just make sure our products cost less than what we sell them for.



Man, 
Ron Rice sold out, huh? 


erie 

(Mainland Class of '81)


----------



## abraxas (Aug 31, 2008)

Alpha said:


> So, what's your day job?



So Alpha, what do you do?


----------



## Alpha (Aug 31, 2008)

abraxas said:


> So Alpha, what do you do?



Already answered. I build viral vectors for gene therapy.


----------



## abraxas (Aug 31, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Already answered. I build viral vectors for gene therapy.



Tell us more, sounds fascinating.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 31, 2008)

Puscas said:


> I married a rich woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Does she have a sister?


----------



## Alpha (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, I'll try to explain in the simplest way possible.

Most chronic disease states are the result of genetic malfunctions. By "genetic" I mean dealing with genes, not strictly "inherited" (the two aren't synonyms). They occur because a particular gene (or sometimes a set of genes) is not working properly. The gene could be damaged, for example. Or the disease could be what's called epigenetic, which basically means that genes are turned on or off when they're not supposed to be. This results in all kinds of things going wrong...cystic fibrosis, hemophilia, cancer, muscular dystrophy, the list goes on and on and on. 

So ideally what we'd like to be able to do is to replace broken genes with normal ones. Or if a gene is turned off when it's supposed to be turned on, or vice versa, we'd like to fix that.

But in order to do this, we have to answer two fundamental questions:
1) How do you get the normal copies of the genes into the cells?
2) How do you make sure they're getting into the right cells?

So what we do where I work is build viruses that go around infecting cells with normal copies of genes. 

We're in pre-clinical and clinical trials for cures for a number of diseases right now.


----------



## abraxas (Aug 31, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Well, I'll try to explain in the simplest way possible.
> 
> ...



Quite impressive- wasn't what I first thought, but what part of all that do you play?


----------



## Alpha (Aug 31, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Quite impressive- wasn't what I first thought, but what part of all that do you play?



Well I do a little bit of everything. Right now I'm focusing on process development.

It goes a little something like this. Someone in the lab comes up with a tweak to the virus' structure, or something new they want the virus to insert into cells.

In essence, I get handed a three circular pieces of DNA that code for the virus's structure, replication, and inserting the gene of interest. 

But you can't just make a virus out of thin air. You have to get cells to make it for you. 

I work on developing and tweaking the cells lines, the media that the cells grow in, how we get those pieces of DNA into the cells, the production of the virus by the cells, the purification of the virus, separation of full viruses from empty ones (that don't contain the stuff we want), and infectivity. I also have to develop ways to do all that, that are scalable for clinical-size production.

In short, it's sort of everything between concept and production. I get handed a rough product and have to come up with a way to grow lots of cells that are really easy to get the DNA into, which in turn makes lots of virus that's really infectious and really pure, all the while doing it in a way that could be scaled up to a production size that's suitable for a human clinical trial.

I may go back to basics after a while of doing process development, and get more into the design of the virus itself and what we put inside. In some respects we let nature do the work for us. Search for "directed evolution" on Google Scholar and you'll see a lot of our papers.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 1, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Well I do a little bit of everything. Right now ...



This stuff intrigues the hell outa me.  What kind of education does something like this require?  I mean, do you just like fill out an application, or, well, ... seriously?


----------



## Alpha (Sep 1, 2008)

abraxas said:


> This stuff intrigues the hell outa me.  What kind of education does something like this require?  I mean, do you just like fill out an application, or, well, ... seriously?



Well, I actually have a BA in political science. Of course I still love it and find it equally fascinating in many ways and have done a significant amount of ground-up research, but that's another story for another day. I took a year off from undergrad between my sophomore and junior years, and decided during that time that I wanted to go to med school. So when I got back, in addition to completing the poly sci major, I also went through the gamut of pre-med courses. I joined a biochemistry research team, and ended up getting an undergrad research fellowship from the AAAS & Merck to do a cross-disciplinary study in what you might call evolutionary biochemistry. I worked in between two labs, one being my biochem group and the other being a biology team that studied evolution and development. We were trying to uncover what we believe(d) is the world's oldest conserved network of gene interactions, studying genes that code mostly for eye development which appeared in marine sponges. I later discovered that one of the sponges also possesses the gene that codes for the formation of lenses in our eyes. Anyway, the normal pre-med schedule is to get most of the classes done your first two years, take the MCAT your junior year, and apply to med school your senior year. But since I basically started two years late, I only finished the courses by the time I graduated and then took the MCAT this summer (I graduated in May). That left me with some time on my hands before I could go into med school. I decided to continue doing research, this time hopefully in a more clinically oriented setting. So I applied to a number of jobs at the local universities with teaching hospitals, and ended up getting hired by the gene therapy center. I'll be doing this most likely for two years and then hopefully going onto med school at the same place I'm working. Initially I'd considered surgical and ER residencies down the line, and I may reconsider, but I think it would be really significant to go into a specialty where I could continue gene therapy work and actually apply it clinically. Of course everyone in the lab is trying to convince me to apply for the PhD program. As much as I love the research I'm doing, I don't want to do it all day every day for the rest of my life. More to the point I'd like to play both sides. But I'll never get into the MD/PhD program. So my long term goal at the moment is hopefully to go to med school here, and apply for a grant from the HHMI to continue doing research while I'm in med school, without doing an entire PhD.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 1, 2008)

Photographer


----------



## abraxas (Sep 2, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Well, I actually have a ...
> ...
> ... to continue doing research while I'm in med school, without doing an entire PhD.



Pretty cool, I had to ask, 'cause it sounded something like my little brother said he was doing when I walked into the bathroom and caught him masterbating- He was vectoring genes all over the place.

So when you said,



Alpha said:


> ... I build viral vectors for gene therapy.



I just thought it was something you did before you took a nap.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 2, 2008)

DadeCountyAnthony said:


> One more for Aircraft Mechanic.


Cool.  What type of aircraft do you work (or inspect, per your profile)?

I'm working gov't stuff now (135's - I'm not really sure how much more than that I'm allowed to say... (even though almost everything I'm privy to can be found pretty easily on the internet)), I have a lot more experience on the civilian side (mostly business jets - BBJs, Falcons, Airbuses - that kind of stuff; rich people's toys).


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Sep 3, 2008)

Since the kick of my career, I have been working on charter jets. Mainly and very experienced on medium jet Hawker and Citation series. 
Just recently, I took a turn in the road and no longer work line maintenance. I got hire as an Inspector in a 145 RS working with GE CFM56 engine family. 

I know........some people say i'm crazy for taking the job at a 145 but now I'm in the AC with better pay .


----------



## krnel (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm a Loan Service Representative at a bank. I don't know why my position is called that. I scan and file documents, answer phones sometimes and take and bring out the mail.


----------



## LeroyLion (Sep 3, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Well, I'll try to explain in the simplest way possible.
> 
> Most chronic disease states are the result of genetic malfunctions. By "genetic" I mean dealing with genes, not strictly "inherited" (the two aren't synonyms). They occur because a particular gene (or sometimes a set of genes) is not working properly. The gene could be damaged, for example. Or the disease could be what's called epigenetic, which basically means that genes are turned on or off when they're not supposed to be. This results in all kinds of things going wrong...cystic fibrosis, hemophilia, cancer, muscular dystrophy, the list goes on and on and on.
> 
> ...


 

Very cool stuff. Science rules.


----------



## jlykins (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm an electrical engineer for Pitney Bowes. We do mail room automation. Basically our machines take large rolls of paper and cut them into letter size, fold the sheets, add inserts/ads stuffs it all into an envelope, places postage on it, separates it by zip code, and trays it to go out the door. All of this at 22,000 an hour.


----------



## WPhyer (Sep 4, 2008)

Code monkey.


----------



## lockwood81 (Sep 4, 2008)

epatsellis said:


> Man,
> Ron Rice sold out, huh?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yep, he was getting to old I guess.

Mainland Class of '85


----------



## usayit (Sep 4, 2008)

jlykins said:


> I'm an electrical engineer for Pitney Bowes. We do mail room automation. Basically our machines take large rolls of paper and cut them into letter size, fold the sheets, add inserts/ads stuffs it all into an envelope, places postage on it, separates it by zip code, and trays it to go out the door. All of this at 22,000 an hour.



Ah... your behind all my junk mail... lol.


----------



## dklod (Sep 4, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Pretty cool, I had to ask, 'cause it sounded something like my little brother said he was doing when I walked into the bathroom and caught him masterbating- He was vectoring genes all over the place.


 
Priceless....talk about leverage. How many times have you threatened to tell people about it if he didnt do something for you??


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 4, 2008)

> Pretty cool, I had to ask, 'cause it sounded something like my little brother said he was doing when I walked into the bathroom and caught him masterbating- He was vectoring genes all over the place.
> 
> So when you said,
> 
> ...


 






I was a construction inspector for 20 years, but have recently taken a position as a quality control manager for a concrete company.


----------



## spiffybeth (Sep 4, 2008)

part-time student (hells yea!!!!!!)
part-time environmental scientist (boo)


----------



## Steph (Sep 5, 2008)

Medicinal chemist.


----------



## Lisa B (Sep 5, 2008)

Does that make you a drug dealer?


----------



## Steph (Sep 5, 2008)

Lisa B said:


> Does that make you a drug dealer?


 

Kind of. My job is to design/synthesise potential new drugs (as in medicine) but thankfully I have nothing to do with marketing/selling the drugs.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 5, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> ....



Thank you- I was hoping some day my genius would be recognized.



dklod said:


> Priceless....talk about leverage. How many times have you threatened to tell people about it if he didnt do something for you??



Well, I ruined the opportunity. I told Mom right away. She said she didn't mind if he was injecting/ejecting or obtaining samples of virulent cells by the quart- As long as he wiped up the sink, mirror and floor and used a squidge of air fresher (pine or lemon preferred) after his episode, she really didn't care how he abused his DNA. After that day, I decided it was probably best to wander off and attempt to bury my memory of observing that particular moment in my brother's awkward and clumsy adolescence.


----------



## bikefreax (Sep 5, 2008)

I am currently working through a temp agency for JM Eagle. We make the PVC water and sewer pipe they bury underground. I am a quality auditor there.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 5, 2008)

Steph said:


> Medicinal chemist.



Are you doing rational development/synthesis or high-throughput screening on microarrays?


----------



## hankejp (Sep 5, 2008)

I am a Unified Messaging Administrator.  I am in charge of all our email, staff, faculty, and students.  I am also in charge of all of our phone systems and voicemail, Instant messaging, web conferencing, overhead paging system, etc, etc.  Keeps me busy.


----------



## sarallyn (Sep 5, 2008)

student


----------



## Mullen (Sep 5, 2008)

College student 3 days a week, the other days I usually have something to do around the farm.


----------



## firemedic0135 (Sep 5, 2008)

Was a firefighter/paramedic for 11 years and just recently resigned and now I am an old ass college student and slinging sweet BBQ 6 days a week to pay for new lenses lol


----------



## skates94 (Sep 6, 2008)

My Avatar Says It All.....


----------



## abraxas (Sep 6, 2008)

skates94 said:


> My Avatar Says It All.....



You're a headlamp?


----------



## skates94 (Sep 6, 2008)

abraxas said:


> You're a headlamp?


 
LOL..... I hope your just kidding but just in case I'm a Police Officer (hence the pig).


----------



## Steph (Sep 6, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Are you doing rational development/synthesis or high-throughput screening on microarrays?



Rational design. I think fewer and fewer companies rely on high-throughput screening of libraries of 1000's of compounds for their research programs (in hit to lead and lead optimisation stages). We use high-throughput screening of smaller numbers of selected compounds for new targets to try and identify hits but after that it is all based on rational design.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 6, 2008)

Steph said:


> Rational design. I think fewer and fewer companies rely on high-throughput screening of libraries of 1000's of compounds for their research programs (in hit to lead and lead optimisation stages). We use high-throughput screening of smaller numbers of selected compounds for new targets to try and identify hits but after that it is all based on rational design.



You don't by chance work for GSK do you? Someone from the metabolic drug dept came to talk at my university....said they kind of work backwards. Well, forwards then backwards then forwards again. They would ID functional groups for binding but then screen a library for a backbone that would fit, then engineer the synthesis to figure out how to get those groups onto the backbone, then tweak for higher binding affinity...


----------



## Steph (Sep 6, 2008)

Alpha said:


> You don't by chance work for GSK do you? Someone from the metabolic drug dept came to talk at my university....said they kind of work backwards. Well, forwards then backwards then forwards again. They would ID functional groups for binding but then screen a library for a backbone that would fit, then engineer the synthesis to figure out how to get those groups onto the backbone, then tweak for higher binding affinity...



No, I work for a much small pharmaceutical company. GSK is a good example of the change of use of HTS. They used to make 1000's molecules with small functional group variations around one scaffold and screened all the molecules to find the best. HTS is now part of the rational design and fewer molecules are made and screened.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 6, 2008)

How have health and environmental concerns over reagents altered your syntheses? An ex-professor at my school who now works in industry said they have 40,000L of benzene lying around that they can't use. 

Do reagents matter a lot in terms of scalable process development (cost and time-wise)? That is, when you're designing a synthesis that requires, say, a carbonyl-->alkene elimination, E/Z aside, how do you decide between, say, a wittig and a peterson?


----------



## Steph (Sep 6, 2008)

Alpha said:


> How have health and environmental concerns over reagents altered your syntheses? An ex-professor at my school who now works in industry said they have 40,000L of benzene lying around that they can't use.



I am not old enough to have seen drastic changes in the chemical industry. In research we try to minimize the use of toxic chemicals. If there is no alternative, we will use those toxic chemicals. In research, the amounts used are fairly small and with appropriate safety measures the risk of exposure is minimal.



Alpha said:


> Do reagents matter a lot in terms of scalable process development (cost and time-wise)? That is, when you're designing a synthesis that requires, say, a carbonyl-->alkene elimination, E/Z aside, how do you decide between, say, a wittig and a peterson?



In development, the synthesis design is mainly driven by cost. The cost will ditctate what reagents and reactions are used. A lot of factors can have an influence on cost. For example:

- Cost of reagents
- Energy (to stir, heat or cool down the reaction mixture)
- Ease of purification (purification of kg's of compound can be very expensive)
- Environmental considerations (eg disposal of toxic waste)
- The use of toxic reagents can be very expensive (eg use of special equipment, waste disposal, implementation of safety procedures...)

All those costs have be taken into account to design the cheapest synthesis. On top of that the process has to be reliable and easily reproducible.


----------



## johngpt (Jun 6, 2009)

abraxas said:


> Alpha said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I actually have a ...
> ...


Oh man, snot flew out my nose I laughed so hard when I read this!

Damn, gotta clean the monitor now...

...probably recalibrate too.


----------



## Joves (Jun 6, 2009)

[/quote]I was a construction inspector for 20 years, but have recently taken a position as a quality control manager for a concrete company.[/QUOTE]

 Well atleast there is one other person in  the concrete industry here. I operate a 32 Meter concretepump in N.Az. I love my job it is like palying a video game with real people. Also I travel all over N.Az going to places that people go on vacation to see, best thing is I get paid for it. I love my job!


----------



## Marea (Jun 8, 2009)

Graphic designer ~ but i've done it all from Bartender and nightclub waitress, to Sales manager, Front desk manager, Concierge on a private floor of a s****y hotel to Beer Cart Girl at a golf course and orchardist on my dad's farm.. all under age 30!


----------



## kyen (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm a daycare teacher but I want to become a travel agent


----------



## skieur (Jun 25, 2009)

My day jobs have included photography, television production, giving presentations to large audiences, university lecturing, consultant, etc.
Currently I have a lot of involvement in making legal decisions, rehab management, photography of course, and even a little construction.

Needless to say, variety is the spice of my life in the day job area.

skieur


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Mar 11, 2011)

I am a sacristan at my church on the weekends and a full-time student during the week.


----------



## EckoZero (Mar 11, 2011)

Administration Manager at an insurance brokers.

It's every bit as dull as it sounds.


----------



## Nubbs (Mar 11, 2011)

Full Time: Project Manager for an auto manufacturer.
Part-time: Owner/CEO of a non profit organization
Very Part-time: Staff Photog for a small magazine


----------



## Davor (Mar 11, 2011)

Last year in College in Network Engineering and Security Analyst and photography part time


----------



## manaheim (Mar 11, 2011)

IT management executive type.  Managing 20 people responsible for 4,000 or so servers.


----------



## flightless_beaker (Mar 12, 2011)

CoD: Black Ops


----------



## Jeanelle (Mar 12, 2011)

warehouse driver


----------

